# BYU vs utah



## Huge29

Well someone has to get it started, soooooo o-|| o-|| 


I predict that Bronco will finally make a real strategy looking back at the opponent's history over the last two years and prepare specifically for this game...resulting in 225 yards rushing since the U has given them the run while focusing on taking away the pass and the Y will be happy taking what they are given instead of sticking with whatever game plan they have regardless of how poorly it is working. That is all for now.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU will have their 3rd loss of the season right on their own home turf. The UTES will stop the running game. They will pressure Max Hall until he blows his top in a little tantrum. The Utes will win the turn over battle like they did last year. The Ute offense will out perform the BYU offense because the UTE defense is more athletic.

BYU doesnt do well against athletic fast teams like Florida ST, TCU and The Utes.

Bronco spends to much time recruiting players from the Krispy Kreme shop and the BYU Creamery. That is why BYU doesnt have a lot of fast players.


----------



## Huge29

Not that I would expect a mature or even a rational post from you CS, but this time you have particularly disappointed me :wink: . My comment was what I hoped my team would improve in, what about your team? What could they improve in? Of course, I could mention that "Ute speed" is kind an oxymoron after a 35-7 score after only 18 minutes, but that would take the thread back to a level of immaturity, so I won't even mention that here. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Not that I would expect a mature or even a rational post from you CS, but this time you have particularly disappointed me . My comment was what I hoped my team would improve in, what about your team? What could they improve in? Of course, I could mention that the Ute's speed is kind an oxymoron after a 35-7 18 minutes, but that would take the thread back to a level of immaturity, so I won't even mention that here.


Daniel, I was just speaking down on your level. Max Hall needs to work on not getting frustrated when he's pressured. BYU needs to work on being more athletic so they match up against teams with speed a lot better.

How many krispy kreme donuts have you had today?


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> How many krispy kreme donuts have you had today?


 1-1/2, they don't seem to be as good as they used to be.
Can you give us a real prediction now?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Can you give us a real prediction now?


I did already, but I guess you didnt read.

BYU will have their 3rd loss of the season right on their own home turf.

I hope that was plain and simple. Maybe this will help. :wink:

28-24 UTES.


----------



## jahan

The Utes offense is starting to click, with the new quarterback and offensive coordinator. Utah has a weak spot in their secondary, BYU will try and take advantage of it, but luckily Utah safety Johnson is outstanding and can make up for the weakness in the corners. I believe Utah's defense will have pressure on Hall all day long forcing him into throwing interceptions and BYU will have at least 4 turnovers when the game is all done with. BYU offense is very good and they are going to score on the Utes, the Utes D is not nearly as good as last year, but they are still fast. My prediction is BYU's third home loss of the year and Utes will be going to the Vegas Bowl. The score will be 35-21. 8)


----------



## Huge29

On a very serious and OBJECTIVE note; I was tinkering around looking through team stats and records over the last five years trying to find a some sort of a correlation between success vs other teams and results in the rivalry. The only one I could find was that in years that Utah beat USU by less than 23 they lost to the Y except in 2006. And that the U's results (just win/loss) vs. the Y were the same as the U's win/loss that year vs TCU. So that means since the Utes only beat USU by 18 this year they will lose to the Y and since they lost to TCU they will also lose to the Y-don't send those figures to Vegas yet; I just glanced through stuff pretty quickly. Obviously, those stats are fairly irrelevant in reality I think??? I had a hard time finding specific game stats to say when the Y passes for x yards or runs for y yards or when they hold the U below x yards they win... What sources of stats are out there? I was just using ESPN.com. 
What correlations can you guys find? This could be interesting.


----------



## Huge29

How typical Ute fans flame one after another then I ask them to make an intelligent post with some thought put forth and all goes silent... you would think that someone warned them that the bishop was on his way over -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## stillhunterman

> Quote Huge29Re: BYU vs utah
> by Huge29 on Nov 22, '09, 4:54
> 
> How typical Ute fans flame one after another then I ask them to make an intelligent post with some thought put forth and all goes silent... you would think that someone warned them that the bishop was on his way over


 :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -*|*- *OOO*


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> BYU is #15 and Utah is #17 in the BCS poll this morning. :lol:
> 
> 15 and 19 in the coaches poll and 18 and 22 in the AP poll. Looks like utah is getting exposed. :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8766970


Seriously? Wow, thats ridiculous. Whats also ridiculous is that again, I also agree with CS on that if the Utes can find a way to pressure Hall, he'll freak out, like he's done every time he gets a little green on the jersey. If the Utes give him all day to throw, its going to be a long day for their secondary. Johnson can't bail the corners out on EVERY play.... Is their O a little better than it was? Yeah... a little. Will it be enough to beat the Cougars.... honestly, I'd be surprised if the Utes win but I certainly hope they do. I think the Utes will probably be ok against BYU's running game and if they can take away deep crossing routes (don't know how many times the Cougs ran that play Saturday but that page in the playbook has to be getting callouses) then they should at least make it a game. That said, I have every intention of going down to Provo with my Ute friends, tailgating like its going out of style and actually seeing what this whole rivalry stuff is all about regardless of who wins... I'm kinda stoked about it. I'm sure there will be photo evidence available for posting after the game and I'll have a special sign made up just for the event. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

OK. Busy week with work so I don't know how active I'll be in this discussion so I'll lay some things out right now.

-What I find most interesting about the game this year - is I'm yet to meet a Cougar or utefan that is confident about the game - both are "cautiously optimisitic". Both teams have weaknesses and have been inconsistent. 

-Both schools have won the games they were suppossed to win (except BYU-FSU), and lost soundly to TCU, and some have been pretty - others not so much. Comparative analysis of common opponents ends up meaningless to both teams.

-Key #1 to BYU winning - Tight end play. Plain and simple. Cougars WRs are not fast enough to beat ute DBs deep, and quick swing out passes to WR are interception fodder. utahutes have no one that can defend Pita and George - if BYU exploits that match-up, they'll win.

-Key #2 to BYU winning - Tonga and Unga - The Cougars really missed Tonga's blocking in the backfield last year. The combination of Tonga's blocking and no utahute named Paul Krueger mean that Max Hall won't be pressured nearly as much as he was last year. If Hall gets into his rhythm, there is no QB in all of college football this year that is a better passer. 

-Key #3 to BYU winning - No stupid fumbles. Drops on kicks and deep red-zone fumbles killed BYU early against FSU and TCU. And playing from behind is not a Cougar strong suit. The Cougar kick returners - especially Chambers - have to hold on to the ball.

Watching both teams, if BYU plays their "A Game" they will win. BYU's A game will beat Utah's A game. 

My prediction - A cautiously optomistic Cougar Fan - 31-24 BYU wins.


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:278e006c]Domination.jpg[/attachment:278e006c]


----------



## jahan




----------



## Treehugnhuntr

6th row in the end zone, the cussin cougars will be heard!


----------



## GaryFish

I like it Jahan. That is clever.


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> How typical Ute fans flame one after another then I ask them to make an intelligent post with some thought put forth and all goes silent... you would think that someone warned them that the bishop was on his way over -O|o- -O|o-


Is your reading comprehension disappearing as quickly as the Cougs chances of winning? :wink: :lol: I gave you a well thought out analysis above this comment of yours. I don't have time to come up with unimportant correlations of the fact that the Utes win every game that is played when the humidity level is about 45%. :roll: 8)


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> I like it Jahan. That is clever.


It is not mine, I can't take credit for it. You know I am not that smart.  :lol:


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 6th row in the end zone, the cussin cougars will be heard!


I wish I was going. It would be fun to go to a cougar game with a cussin' drinkin' Coug. :lol:


----------



## jahan

Huge here is some more statistical breakdowns you were looking for. It is written by a Ute, but I think it is fairly unbiased.

http://www.blocku.com/2009/11/22/1168724/first-look-at-holy-war-or-there


----------



## coyoteslayer

> What we do know is that the Cougars probably have a better offense than Utah. Maybe that changes a bit if you factor in Jordan Wynn (after all, the Utes' offense is averaging 37 points and 411 yards per game since he became the starter), but I don't think the game sample is large enough to do that.


This is true. Jordan Wynn has also proven that he can still take pressure in the pocket. How many true Freshman get tested with their first real game against a team like TCU? The stats would look a lot different if he started out this year instead of Cain.


----------



## GaryFish

Just remember that Wynn's experience has come against New Mexico, Wyoming, and SDSU, plus the very difficult TCU game. 10 of those quarters were against less than stellar competition. How I hate the bottom 2/3 of the MWC this year! Wynn is a gamer though. I'll give that to the kid! He took a pounding at the hands of TCU and still hung tough in that one!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Is your reading comprehension disappearing as quickly as the Cougs chances of winning? I gave you a well thought out analysis above this comment of yours. I don't have time to come up with unimportant correlations of the fact that the Utes win every game that is played when the humidity level is about 45%.


Huge just didnt like your response. He was looking for something else that he wanted to hear about his losing team BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Just remember that Wynn's experience has come against New Mexico, Wyoming, and SDSU, plus the very difficult TCU game. 10 of those quarters were against less than stellar competition. How I hate the bottom 2/3 of the MWC this year! Wynn is a gamer though. I'll give that to the kid! He took a pounding at the hands of TCU and still hung tough in that one!


Very true. He also has a lot of room for improvement, but he will be awesome next year if he continues to stay healthy and progresses.

Cain is fast on his feet. They will use him for his speed on Saturday at times. They can also use him with trick plays at times.

These less stellar teams (New Mexico and SDSU) you speak of Gary BOTH gave BYU a hard time this year. One should have been a loss for BYU, but the angels kept making the ball hit the goal post during the NM game. The UTES on the otherhand only had problems with Wyoming until Jordan Wynn was in the game.


----------



## hyperduc

GaryFish said:


> 10 of those quarters were against less than stellar competition.


I agree completely, it looks like the Utes have been prepping him for success against the Y since his first snap.


----------



## Catherder

Yeah, good one. I've seen that pic make the rounds with different names on the T shirt. 

Didn't the original version have an "A" on the hat though?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> BYU is #15 and Utah is #17 in the BCS poll this morning.
> 
> 15 and 19 in the coaches poll and 18 and 22 in the AP poll. Looks like utah is getting exposed.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8766970


Yeah you put a lot of faith in the skating ring voting system. I believe the UTES aren't being exposed like Bama was last year against the UTES. Bama has had some close games this year also, and they just barely got away with a win. Yes Bama is a good team this year, but they were overrated last year.


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> This always makes me laugh. :lol:
> [attachment=0:31xy2ogv]utefan_1.jpg[/attachment:31xy2ogv]


Here is the pre-photochopped original for those who care:









This image on the other hand is photoshop free:


----------



## JERRY

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 6th row in the end zone, the cussin cougars will be heard!


If you were at the Ute's stadium your behavior might be tolerated, but at the team down south's stadium you had better be on your best behavior.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I heard at the Alabama games then you can get into the games for free if you have a full set of teeth. Is this true? I also heard no one has gotten in free yet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hyperduc

coyoteslayer said:


> I heard at the Alabama games then you can get into the games for free if you have a full set of teeth. Is this true? I also heard no one has gotten in free yet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You got it all wrong, it's bring a date your not related to and get in free........they have yet to give away a free seat.


----------



## jahan

8)


----------



## GaryFish

Another pretty good one Jahan. Thanks for bringing it back to the Cougars-utes.[attachment=0:1r5iyrys]Magic Happens.jpg[/attachment:1r5iyrys]


----------



## jahan

[attachment=0:1gq9x8zt]BCS Busting 2.jpg[/attachment:1gq9x8zt]


----------



## jahan

[attachment=0:30t5nmve]National Championship.jpg[/attachment:30t5nmve]


----------



## jahan

Here is an old one, but I still like it.


----------



## jahan

Now to be fair here is a Ute one.


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:1nt19fn8]1984 Lives Forever.jpg[/attachment:1nt19fn8]


----------



## hyperduc

GaryFish said:


> [attachment=0:3g5du4mb]1984 Lives Forever.jpg[/attachment:3g5du4mb]


Quite literally the worst national championship team ever, and the reason that the BCS is now in place.

It really too bad though, by BYU championship standards (only team left undefeated) Utah would have one as well.


----------



## orvis1

Q: What is a Ute?




















A: A frequent visitor to the BCS :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

What does BCS stand for......?

*B*YU
*C*ougars
*S*uck


----------



## jahan

Q: What do you call a BYU player with a BCS ring?









A: A Ute football Coach. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

> It really too bad though, by BYU championship standards (only team left undefeated) Utah would have one as well.


But it is not the same standards. And utahutes don't have one. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

jahan said:


> Q: What do you call a BYU player with a BCS ring?
> 
> A: A Ute football Coach. :mrgreen:


And what do you call a Ute Coach with a NATIONAL CHAMIPIONSHIP ring?

A BYU alumni. :lol:


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> "Would have" is not the same as "have".  :roll:
> 
> NC #13, coming up! :mrgreen:


12 national championships...You forget about last years beat down that quickly?

You still have to go through Florida before Texas hands it to you Utah style.


----------



## GaryFish

FWIW - Records over last 30 years

Last four years - Since Coaches Mendenhall and Whittingham have been head coaches
BYU - 2 wins Utah 2 wins
Last 10 years -
BYU - 4 wins Utah 6 wins
Last 20 years - 
BYU - 10 wins Utah 10 wins
Last 30 years - 
BYU - 19 wins Utah 11 wins

Clearly, games played 30, 20, or even 10 years ago have no relevance on the game this week. In fact, I'd assert that only the last four years - the tenure of the current coaches - is relevant. And in that, its dead even.


----------



## hyperduc

GaryFish said:


> FWIW - Records over last 30 years
> 
> Last four years - Since Coaches Mendenhall and Whittingham have been head coaches
> BYU - 2 wins Utah 2 wins
> Last 10 years -
> BYU - 4 wins Utah 6 wins
> Last 20 years -
> BYU - 10 wins Utah 10 wins
> Last 30 years -
> BYU - 19 wins Utah 11 wins
> 
> Clearly, games played 30, 20, or even 10 years ago have no relevance on the game this week. In fact, I'd assert that only the last four years - the tenure of the current coaches - is relevant. And in that, its dead even.


You stopped a wee bit short.....
All time -
Utah 53 wins BYU 33 wins


----------



## GaryFish

Fair enough. :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

OK. Now, anyone OTHER than Fatbass that cares two craps about Alabama, please raise your hand. Anyone?


----------



## JERRY

What does a BYU football player say when he gets done having sex?







Get off of me pa, your crushing my smokes.


----------



## GaryFish

See, that just doesn't even make sense. We all know that BYU football players don't smoke..... tobacco. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

:shock: I wouldn't have even gone there.... 

Mine would have been something along the lines of what does a BYU cheerleader do when alcohol and weed show up at the party?

Turn on the light, put her clothes back on and leave.


----------



## Chaser

Riverrat77 said:


> :shock: I wouldn't have even gone there....
> 
> Mine would have been something along the lines of what does a BYU cheerleader do when alcohol and weed show up at the party?
> 
> Turn on the light, put her clothes back on and leave.


    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> OK. Now, anyone OTHER than Fatbass that cares two craps about Alabama, please raise your hand. Anyone?


Hahahah, GaryFish you have had some good ones. :lol: So Fatbass what has Alabama done in the last two centuries. So there last NC was 1992, then before that 1979. My point being they have never won a BCS game, so your team was great, now it is just good. So were are Number 54 is what you should be chanting. :lol: I am just teasing you, they look very good this year, but I love the when people consider their team great when there really is nothing to show since 1992. Notre Dame is a great example of this, Notre Dame use to be good, now they suck.


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> Bama overachieved in a rebuilding year last year and the only 2 teams that beat them all year ended up at #1 and #2. Utah WISHES it could say that this year. 8)
> This year is another rebuilding year and Bama just might finish #1. Even if they don't the Saban era promises at least #13 and probably #14 and #15. It's a good time to be a Bama fan. :mrgreen:


Last year was a re-building year...thats why we got embarrassed in our own back yard by a team who was only #2.

This year is also a rebuilding year, so after Florida we will be irrelevant again (just like last year).

How about next year when your rebuilding is over (it will be over by then right), you come back to the discussion when your team is actually going to a BCS game instead of just dreaming of one.


----------



## Riverrat77

I know this is BYU vs Utah.... but I think Bama has a good shot to beat Florida this year. Seems like Florida who was putting up absurd numbers against teams last year is kinda just getting the job done this year.... I don't think either Bama or Florida can run with Texas though so it may not even matter. TCU... well, I think they look great against mediocre teams who haven't offered much of a challenge so far. It'll be interesting to see how they fare in the bowl game this year against a team who can really play and I hope they actually win. I'd like to see Bama win the SEC and play in the national championship game just because its been a while for them. For them to follow up last year with a year like this one isn't too shabby.... guess thats consistency for you. Side note... FSU is going to be wearing new unis against the Gators this weekend and nobody wearing the new Nike uniforms has lost yet. 8) 

Gary is totally right about BYU/Utah fans. Nobody seems sure about this game and it'll probably be a total slopfest (not talking about the BYU coeds either) :lol: . All the more reason to get hammered before we go into the stadium I guess.


----------



## GaryFish

Riverrat77 said:


> Nobody seems sure about this game and it'll probably be a total slopfest (not talking about the BYU coeds either


The weather isn't looking pretty for the game. And with that crappy turf BYU has this year, any speed advantages for utahutes will be out the window. Gonna get muddy-cruddy I'm afraid.


----------



## orvis1

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now, anyone OTHER than Fatbass that cares two craps about Alabama, please raise your hand. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah, GaryFish you have had some good ones. :lol: So Fatbass what has Alabama done in the last two centuries. So there last NC was 1992, then before that 1979. My point being they have never won a BCS game, so your team was great, now it is just good. So were are Number 54 is what you should be chanting. :lol: I am just teasing you, they look very good this year, but I love the when people consider their team great when there really is nothing to show since 1992. Notre Dame is a great example of this, Notre Dame use to be good, now they suck.
Click to expand...

Yep I know and am not afraid to admit it. Hope we get a good coach next year someone that can play any defense. That will mean Golden Tate and Jimmy Clausen will enter the NFL draft this year and Claussen should be a high 1st round pick and Tate should be one of the top 3 wide receivers taken off the board.


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> hyperduc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama overachieved in a rebuilding year last year and the only 2 teams that beat them all year ended up at #1 and #2. Utah WISHES it could say that this year. 8)
> This year is another rebuilding year and Bama just might finish #1. Even if they don't the Saban era promises at least #13 and probably #14 and #15. It's a good time to be a Bama fan. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was a re-building year...thats why we got embarrassed in our own back yard by a team who was only #2.
> 
> This year is also a rebuilding year, so after Florida we will be irrelevant again (just like last year).
> 
> How about next year when your rebuilding is over (it will be over by then right), you come back to the discussion when your team is actually going to a BCS game instead of just dreaming of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just digging yourself deeper, hyperdouche. :wink:
> 
> Ya see, Bama will be in and win a BCS game long before the utes do so I'm not the least bit worried. And if we have to play Podunk U again this year, so be it. Playing Podunk U is the utes steady diet. :roll:
> 
> Utes shot their load last year. Bama is gaining strength now. Just look at the last 2 years recruiting and you'll see how Saban's "process" works. The Tide is back and rolling. The utes, not so much.
> 
> "So I want everybody to think here for a second, how much does this game mean to you? 'Cause if it means something to you, you can't stand still. You understand? You play fast! You play strong! You go out there and dominate the man you're playing against, and you make his ass quit! That's our trademark! That's our M.O.... as a team! That's what people know us as!" - Coach Nick Saban
Click to expand...

Except against Utah where they made our ass quit! :mrgreen: :lol: :wink: Bama looks good and it looks like they plan on staying on top for a while. I don't know if they can beat Florida this year, but if they do I believe they will be National Champions, but that is only because they won't be playing TCU. 8)


----------



## GaryFish

> Ya see, Bama will be in and win a BCS game long before the utes do so I'm not the least bit worried. And if we have to play Podunk U again this year, so be it. Playing Podunk U is the utes steady diet.


Huh. That's funny. Last time I checked, both Bama and utahutes had each played in 2 BCS games. And the utahutes won both, and Bama lost both. Revisionist here?

And perhaps the utes play a steady diet of pokunk U - but at least they beat them when they play them! And to even throw that out after that stunning victory over ????? Chattanooga? Seems kind of funny to me.

Just a hint here - as a friend and fellow utahute hater - discrediting utahutes does not help your cause at all. Most recent history of the two teams tells the story. Discrediting the utahutes after they totally dismanted Bama just makes you look foolish. No team is "there" every year. Bama has been "there" once in 30 years. And under current programs - Bama is 0-1 against podunk uofu. Build up the Tide. Don't tear down utahutes, as that only tears down your own team! Just sayin'.


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> You're just digging yourself deeper, hyperdouche.


First off that's really cute. I censored myself about Bama fans and their webbed feet and six toes because I thought it would have been childish and really wouldn't have contributed to the discussion, I guess I wasted my time in trying to keep this conversation civil.

Secondly, nothing I have stated has been misrepresented. You have yet to win a BCS game, the Utes on the other hand have dismantled both of their opponents (p.s. one of those opponents was Alabama). And so far all you have to contribute to this conversation is how good your going to be and how any losses you have suffered weren't really losses because its a "rebuilding year".

Get through Florida before you get too ****y, or did you forget about last year already?


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> Again, you're confusing auburn fans with Bama fans, diaperduc. :wink:


Awww, that's cute. It looks like the remedial English and rhyming exercises are working out well for you. Stick with it Tiger, these things don't come easy for Bama fans (let alone Bama grads). And just remember if Forrest can do it, so can you! 



fatbass said:


> Utah simply doesn't attract the same talent as the top SEC teams and Whit isn't an elite coach yet...


Yet... They still got their asses handed to them by what you have deemed inferior players and coaches, **** that's got to hurt.



fatbass said:


> I just know that when you add the best coach and the best talent, your chances at a(nother) National Championship are much greater and Bama has them both. Tide-FTW!


HOLY CRAP, Urban left Florida for Alabama ?

FWIW Texas and Florida are both better than Bama, but sadly they won't get the chance to play Florida, just FWIW.


----------



## proutdoors

My bad, I thought this thread was about the BYU vs Utah game this week. Instead it is about two guys trying to out shame the other. :roll: 

Back on topic. If the weather is ugly and the field gets sloppy BYU will crush uteteam. If BYU is dumb enough to throw 75% of the time they will lose by a field goal.


----------



## hyperduc

I really didn't want to discuss Alabama, but this guy just won't let it die. 

Weather looks good, but even Wyoming has better turf than LES. Should be interesting.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Sounds like you need to chill out Fatbass :lol: :lol: :lol:



> I'm confident, not ****y, that Bama will beat Fla. I'm ****y about Bama being a better team than last year's Bama and this year's utes.


You said this last year also and you were WRONG? :lol: :lol: How many years have you been saying this? Maybe if you keep saying it long enough then you might just be right one year. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Back on topic. If the weather is ugly and the field gets sloppy BYU will crush uteteam. If BYU is dumb enough to throw 75% of the time they will lose by a field goal.


Are you saying that BYU needs some help in order to beat the Utes?


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I thought this thread was about the BYU vs Utah game this week. Instead it is about two guys trying to out shame the other. :roll:
> 
> Back on topic. If the weather is ugly and the field gets sloppy BYU will crush uteteam. If BYU is dumb enough to throw 75% of the time they will lose by a field goal.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm gonna have to lay you or Jack off." -Ov- -_O-
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21747&start=0
> 
> Shall we talk about shame, pro? I'll start a new thread just for you. :wink:
> 
> Hijack is over. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Ummm, you aren't that naive are you? Going back YEARS, I have used the "I don't get it" line. Now go back to 1992 and relive the glory days. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Back on topic. If the weather is ugly and the field gets sloppy BYU will crush uteteam. If BYU is dumb enough to throw 75% of the time they will lose by a field goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that BYU needs some help in order to beat the Utes?
Click to expand...

Have you and Fatbass joined up and toked a few? :?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Have you and Fatbass joined up and toked a few?


That is mean of you to say. That is degrading to me.


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going back YEARS, I have used the "I don't get it" line. Now go back to 1992 and relive the glory days. :roll:I will while you relive 1984. :roll: And I'll live a new NC before you...wanna bet about $15k? I know you're good for it. 8)
Click to expand...

When have you seen my talking about the 1984 BYU team? :? As for the cheap shot, maybe you should have the whole story before you pipe off. I know you are better than such low brow actions. Or maybe not. :?


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Have you and Fatbass joined up and toked a few?
> 
> 
> 
> That is mean of you to say. That is degrading to me.
Click to expand...

My deepest and most sincere apologies! It will never happen again.


----------



## GaryFish

Stepping out of my BYU Fan mode and into mod mode now -

Gentlemen - Cut the cheap shots and name calling. Keep the cheap shots and personal attacks out of it. Trash talk teams, talk up your teams, all that is fine and good. Just don’t make it personal. 

Consider this a warning – next personal shot gets a formal warning. 

So play along. Just play nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Huge29

[exclamation:2uv7zwab][/exclamation:2uv7zwab] I have just been waiting to use one of those, but Gary beat me to it  ! Let's leave Bama out of this one please!


----------



## jahan

I want one of those big orange exclamation marks.  Tomorrow I will post more BYU crap and get this thread back on topic.


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> Okay, Texas won't get the chance to play Florida because Bama will beat Florida. Correct, sunshine. :mrgreen:
> Florida won't get the chance to play Florida because...you divided by zero, didn't ya? :shock:


Yeah you got me there. I meant to say both Florida and Texas are better teams, but Alambama won't get a chance to play Texas.


----------



## Riverrat77

:lol: Some things in this thread are as shocking as BYU's loss to TCU.

FWIW Fatbass, when you only win a big game once in a while you have to milk that cow till it shrivels up and dies on you... so don't sweat the haters, they'll live off the supposed glory for years, which is why we still hear about '84. 8) 

I too think BYU wins this game, just because Utah is about as raw and new on the offensive side of the ball as you can get this year. I just don't see em getting it done against even a decent defensive effort. Hope the food at the tailgate lot is good at least.


----------



## jahan

[attachment=2cawuhp4]25years.jpg[/attachmentcawuhp4]
[attachment=1cawuhp4]maxhallpervert.jpg[/attachmentcawuhp4]
[attachment=0cawuhp4]byuphoto1.jpg[/attachmentcawuhp4]


----------



## GaryFish

Those are good. making me smile. 

As everyone is breaking this game down, I see two things that I think make the difference for BYU to win. One is Paul Krueger is gone - and he was REALLY good. He alone disrupted Max Hall and BYU's offense last year. And in spite of that, BYU still put up plenty of yards. Sure, the utahutes have some other guys - but none that will be getting playing time in the NFL as rookies. Second is Tonga for BYU. His ability to read and pick up blitzes from the backfield is protecting Hall better this year. Tonga is noticably a better fullback than Vakapuna was last year. Take away Krueger last year, and add Tonga and BYU would have won that game last year - even with Senior QB Johnson throwing the ball. (utefans forget he was 1-2 against BYU as a starter). Now throw in a freshman QB who shows good promise, he still isn't a senior like BJ was. 

Lastly - Vegas has the Cougars by 7 1/2 - just begging utefan to put some money down. What do they see?


----------



## jahan

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Money in the Bank is what I see!


----------



## Guest

Although I desperately want to see BYU exact bloody revenge for last year's loss, I am not going to call this one this year. BYU has just been too inconsistent - too Jekyll and Hyde. If the BYU defense shows up and Hall keeps the INT's to a minimum then I think they will win, but that may be too much to expect. Just the fact that these two teams are so closely matched this year says a lot about the current levels of the respective programs. This year was supposed to be a rebuilding year for Utah, while BYU has a senior laden team similar to what Utah had last year, yet they both come into the rivalry game with the same record! Both teams have two losses, but both of Utah's come from teams currently sitting in the top 10. FSU is not even ranked! Utah went to the BCS with their senior laden teams, while BYU has gone to Vegas. I wonder if BYU will fare as well as Utah next year when they are rebuilding? I just hope Unga returns...


----------

